# Wind noise from driver side door?



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi everyone, noticed this week that there's a lot of wind noise from e driver's side window, usually I listen music loud so didn't notice before, anyways I did a search on the forum and found some answers how to fix it...bent the upper part of the door, gluing the weather strips and realing the door. Want to know if you encountered the same problem and best way to fix it, I saw that this problem exist since first cruze was on the road and can't undersand why GM didn't fix it on the newer cruze. Thanks for your help.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The mirror base isn't sealing properly to the door, so wind gets into the gap and makes a lot of noise. Some butyl tape around the inside edge should fix that up. Taking the mirror off is pretty easy. Undo the trim piece inside, undo the connector, then 3 bolts to hold it in place.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi I work at the plant doing alot of things that might be to blame. u got good info as its most likely one of above mentioned if u h avent fixed yet let me know and ill go through everything if ur not gonna take to dealer the doors do come off vehicle, get built on seperate line and put back on then fitted so let me know thanks


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> Hi I work at the plant doing alot of things that might be to blame. u got good info as its most likely one of above mentioned if u h avent fixed yet let me know and ill go through everything if ur not gonna take to dealer the doors do come off vehicle, get built on seperate line and put back on then fitted so let me know thanks


Ok I let you know...


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Weather strips are ok, on the helper side where the meets the pillar I can see the pillar easily, but the noise is coming from the driver side. I think is the way the seals are made, wind passes beetween the seals and door opening and create that noise...only thing I've noticed is that I can easly push on the door when it's closed and it moves like 1/16 inches...so maybe the lock is not far enough inward to seal as it should...next step masking tape and dealer....what you think?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Door alignment could also be the issue, I had 2 doors realigned in the 1st 1000 miles.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

I'll second the door misalignment issue. I noticed it when I first bought the car. It should take almost no effort for the door to latch shut. In my case, I have to pull it a little more than usual to get it fully closed. Sure enough I soon started paying attention and noticed a little wind noise.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Well today I'll do the tape and see from where it comes, the door align is ok I think, if you look at the bottom of the door all the way to the glass the gap is perfect but at the bottom of the window part the gap is slightly larger than at the top near the rooftop...I can't see how they can align it, imo the gap will stay the same even if they align the door. Hate spending time to figure out these sort of things...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Issues like this are only a hassle if the dealer can't fix it or refuses to fix it.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Well theres couples things they do. The silver striker can be moved if its not shutting tight enough. The top of the doors can be bent with tools to align with rear door. Just take to dealer. That way everythings on them if mistakes are made. but pretty easy


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Tomorrow I go to the dealer, they told me on the phone that many cruze owners have the same problem and probably they can't fix it...it's the way the car is made....wow...not the answer I wanted to hear...lol


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

bigluke said:


> Tomorrow I go to the dealer, they told me on the phone that many cruze owners have the same problem and probably they can't fix it...it's the way the car is made....wow...not the answer I wanted to hear...lol


What's Canada's Lemon laws if they are already punting before even looking at it?


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Yup


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> What's Canada's Lemon laws if they are already punting before even looking at it?


This would not fall under lemon law. The verbiage of the lemon law is "significantly impairs its safety, use, or market value" and I think it would be a hard case to show that wind noise does this. I had a new car that stalled at random and it was a tough case to win over the course of more than a year even with an obvious safety issue, one that had been reported several times to NHTSA by me and others and that NHTSA opened an investigation on. Lemon law it not fun or easy, trust me on this. Plus, you need very clear documentation from the dealership that identifies the issue and (in most states) at least 3 failed repair attempts of the same issue.

I have the wind noise too - I just got used to it and don't even hear it any more


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

I don't want to get refound, I love my cruze, it's a great car just want them to fix the noise problem so I can appreciate my 30K car, even in my 16K Aveo there was no noise...


----------



## cruzingont (Aug 5, 2013)

I have the same problem with my car, had it at the dealer once no difference. I remember everyone telling me they where a quite car, I would to have hate to see what they where driving before if they think the cruze is a quite car. I really miss my 2009 300.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

*video of wind noise from the driver's door*

Did it this morning on my way to work, you can clearly hear a whistling coming from the door...

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tsjAOA3Usq8


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

As a proof for the dealer


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Interesting...mine is dead quiet, no wind noise at all. It's one of the quieter cars I've ridden in. No I haven't ridden in beaters all my life. Guess whoever fitted the doors and seals missed happy hour the night before


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Posted a video of the noise


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I was on a low-fi connection and I could hear something that sounds like a whistle. Mine doesn't do any of that. Mine is more noticable at lower speeds but not on the highway where I spend most of my time. .


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

big luke, we merged the video thread into this thread to keep the convo organized, and all in one.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks Danny, yeah the noise is really bad to my ears...have to pump up the volume to 22 to compensate...lol


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

I wonder how much of the wind noise is weather related. I've noticed a little more wind noise from the drivers side as well in the colder days. My first thought is that the seals are becoming stiffer in the colder weather and are not sealing as well.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey everybody, 

I'm sorry to hear that some of you are experiencing wind noise through your door. If anybody would like us to assist in getting this issue resolved at their local dealership, reach out to us via PM. Please provide your full name and contact information, VIN, current mileage, and preferred dealership. 

We look forward to hearing from you, 

Jonathan A. (Assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

So went to the dealer, they put it on the road to hear the noise...fact there's a lot of noise at speeds above 50mph, they worked 3 hours on it, insluated the mirror inside and outside, blocked the air trap in the trunk, bent the doors and did a leak test with soap and grease on the gaskets. After all that we did another road test and the noise is still there, after 3 hours at the dealer I was really mad that they couldn't find the source of the problem. Called them back later and told them that on my next oil change I'll leave them the car and not taking it back as long as I hear the wind noise. Found out that probably the noise is coming from the inside of the door like if the door insulation was missing or not done as it should be, the driver's window is the onlh one that gets fogged all the time so by deduction some cold air is getting inside the door and comes out by the inside window weather strip. If I touch the door upper part when rolling is cold as **** and on the helper side it's ok. I'll waiy and leave it at the dealer in two weeks.


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

I get some minor wind noise around 70 MPH but with only 20% hearing in my left ear it is barely noticable (my brother drove the car the other day and did not notice it all) and I turn off my hearing aid when I drive due to fact if a siren comes up it is painful for me. I have normal hearing in the right ear. I have never let it bother me. ON biglukes comment about the drivers side fogging up I might add that every car I have ever driven the drivers side window always fogged up. I do not know but with a human always sitting next to the window behind the steering wheel we do produce a lot of water vapor and the nearest colder item is of course the window. That is the reason there is a defroster button on your car that does direct warm air to the window along with the windshield.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Well the window is fogging big time with the defrost buton on and full heat and fan at max setting, usually I drive my friend to work almost each morning and if you're right both windows should fog but that's not the case, only the driver one fogs, even if you touch the door you can easly feel the temp of the driver side is a lot colder than the helper side. When we did the road test you can't hear anything when sit on the helper side but on the driver side the noise is loud.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

bigluke said:


> Well the window is fogging big time with the defrost buton on and full heat and fan at max setting, usually I drive my friend to work almost each morning and if you're right both windows should fog but that's not the case, only the driver one fogs, even if you touch the door you can easly feel the temp of the driver side is a lot colder than the helper side. When we did the road test you can't hear anything when sit on the helper side but on the driver side the noise is loud.


Check your cabin air filter. Mine was pretty plugged up and created fogging issues.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Just a shot in the dark, is there a puddle of water on your floor mats?


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Cabin air filter is like new and floor mats are dry, today it was -40C, I know it's cold, and you can feel cold air entering by the window butons, inner weather strip, door handle and the upper/back side of the window. The funny thing is that later I took my wife truck and no air was entering anywhere, no fog and quiet as it should be...there's another diesel at the dealer I'll ask them to road test it and compare...


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Like in my othet post, car is at the dealer right now and called me and said the wind noise is normal, can't accept that, as soon as my wife drives the car on the passenger side is quiet but noisy on the driver side. It's not rocket science even my 6 old kid can notice the noise. Ask to drive another cruze tomorow to compare with them. Friend have a cruze and is quiet inside no wind noise. I don't know to do further, I think I'll go to a private body shop see if they can fix it and send the bill to gm.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

bigluke said:


> Like in my othet post, car is at the dealer right now and called me and said the wind noise is normal, can't accept that, as soon as my wife drives the car on the passenger side is quiet but noisy on the driver side. It's not rocket science even my 6 old kid can notice the noise. Ask to drive another cruze tomorow to compare with them. Friend have a cruze and is quiet inside no wind noise. I don't know to do further, I think I'll go to a private body shop see if they can fix it and send the bill to gm.


Well there are many threads here that can let u know what the problems were with others. In short if its coming from back of door its a fit problem or weatherstrip not installed or staying properly. Easy way to check fit of door is see how flush the black panels on the front and rear door are. rub ur hand over both and compare if ones out further prob ur front if thats the issue. Any questions message me. could be from mirror also.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Received the car from the dealer for a couple of days now and the noise is still there but less noticable. They align the doors and mess around with the mirors. I'm not 100% satisfied but have to be honest saying is better than before. Funny part is the dealer did over 50 miles with the car to test drive it, as soon as leaved the dealer and in my first mile as I hit 40 I could hear the noise. Thanks


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Bigluke, 

You can reach out to GM of Canada so they can speak with your dealership. They can be reached at 800-263-3777. 

Erica Tiffany 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I jutt now remembered I had some wind noise issues with my '07 Jeep Grand Cheorkee CRD. I could hear loud wind enter the car when I was driving on the highway and a crosswind would blow by. Happened quite a bit actually.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I checked my power mirror buttons on my door driving on the highway in the cold and they aren't cold at all and the door doesn't feel cold either. Completely quiet. Definitely something wrong on your door or mirror somewhere


----------



## betsig250 (Jul 31, 2013)

I have the same problem with my '12 Cruze. Definitely louder than any other car I have driven. Also, I have that fogging issue as well. As soon as I turn the vent off from blowing completely on windshield to any other setting it fogs up instantly on my side.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I do notice fogging issues with mine when it's really cold. Seems a poor design for the defroster too.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Please keep this thread on track. This is not about a coolant smell issue; this is about wind noise.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Driving the car alot and temps are very low, this morning -39C with wind chill and the car started with the remote no trouble at all, this said the dealer did sine work on my door as I noticed less fog and seems to be quiter, no whistle sound but a little wind noise at higher speeds can be heared. I leave it like that I think it's not perfect but it's acceptable. Have to say that the cruze is a nice car and hope not having more issues with it, posted on my dimmed check engine and glow plug light in the cluster on this one they said it's normal...sometimes it's lit dimmed sometimes not figure that out? Anyway thanks for your inputs.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

bigluke said:


> Driving the car alot and temps are very low, this morning -39C with wind chill and the car started with the remote no trouble at all, this said the dealer did sine work on my door as I noticed less fog and seems to be quiter, no whistle sound but a little wind noise at higher speeds can be heared. I leave it like that I think it's not perfect but it's acceptable. Have to say that the cruze is a nice car and hope not having more issues with it, posted on my dimmed check engine and glow plug light in the cluster on this one they said it's normal...sometimes it's lit dimmed sometimes not figure that out? Anyway thanks for your inputs.


Just wish they would find and fix without all the excuses. 2 other things that could be causing air into door and car. Ill post pics of both. Just in case anyone sees this in future and wants to check for proper installation. Also can let dealer know to check these if they cant find source.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> Thats awesome. Just wish they would find amd fix without all the excuses. 2 other things that could be causing air into door and car. Ill post pics of both. Just in case anyone sees this in future and wants to check for proper installation. Also can let dealer know to check these if they cant find source.


Chevycruzeassembler- I'd be interested in seeing your pics, and can help you post them if you need help. I have a similar problem in a 2012 1LT. The rubber gasket material around the rear drivers door window, on the left side of the rear passenger door keeps coming loose. 

It appears it's just a press fit seal, so I can add a little sealer to it, and make it more permanent. 

Thanks for a great car. Lordstown should be proud. 30,000 miles and never seen the dealer. Just as tight as the day I bought it.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Yeah im tryin now. Sometimes my phone has problems uploading photo once I select upload file. Thanks they will be up soon.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Make sure rubber outside metal all the way around


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

carbon02 said:


> Chevycruzeassembler- I'd be interested in seeing your pics, and can help you post them if you need help. I have a similar problem in a 2012 1LT. The rubber gasket material around the rear drivers door window, on the left side of the rear passenger door keeps coming loose.
> 
> It appears it's just a press fit seal, so I can add a little sealer to it, and make it more permanent.
> 
> Thanks for a great car. Lordstown should be proud. 30,000 miles and never seen the dealer. Just as tight as the day I bought it.


Take a pic for me thing ur talking about the black gusset that goes around the door. Not the westherstrip right?


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Heres the other pic. For some reason the name of the part isnt coming to me now but it goes up under the front wheel wells. If u open door and look in u can see if the part is seated all the way in at the top. The next pic will show where u can look. All u need to do is grab the top of the black plastic piece and pull to you to ensure its pushed tight in the space under fender. Dont know if these will be helpful but if everything else fails could help someone.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

heres view when u open door. Just pull towards u to ensure its tight at top. Bottom has pin in it so it cant move.


----------



## smokeyjoe (Mar 8, 2013)

Thats pretty muc h the same response I got for all the issues I went in for, except the recalls. Got the final notice yesterday for the brake recall that was issued in Oct, or at least thats when I got my letter about it. 7 months...much better than the ignition switch problem.


----------



## smokeyjoe (Mar 8, 2013)

My 2012 has the noise issue when the wind is blowing mostly. I'm in the desert so I don't too much issue with the cold. In fact my weatherstrip on the drivers side door is cracking already. It looks like an old strip rather than 2 years old this weekend. I took it to the dealer to see if it was covered, and I have what I thought was a GM extended warranty that is in fact third party. Live and learn. At any rate, it is just the drivers door and it is the trim piece on the car that goes around the door frame. Most likely some cheap crap some some place they don't have the quality control, or produce lasting seals. I have older cars that the strip is still good and flexible with many more years use and weathering.
On a positive note, I like the mileage.


----------

